# Pantonefächer?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,
kann mir bitte iner die unterschiedlichen Pantone Fächerarten erklären. Also wo da der Unterschied liegt?

- Pantone Process Guide
- Pantone Designer Guide
- Pantone Formula Guide
- Pantone Color Bridge

Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch  .


----------



## helaukoenig (30. Januar 2007)

Kurze Erläuterung an dieser Stelle:

www.publisher.ch

hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------

